# Cityscape and Landscape Lenses



## fsquare (Jan 7, 2011)

After two years of working with kit lenses and finally finding what really gets me going i've decided to invest in a lens for taking cityscapes and landscapes. After doing research on the forum I see many people using wide angle lenses for both. What do you guys use or suggest I look into? Budget would be around $600.

Second question is investing in a flash. If most of my stuff is done outdoors with some portrait snapshots indoors would you guys recommend investing in a flash or a prime lens? Say a 35mm 1.8?  I'm using a Nikon D90 and the only two lenses i've used over 2 years is a 18-55mm VR and 50mm 1.8 which i sold. Thanks


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2011)

Perhaps a used Nikkor 10-24?

Get the flash; you can always use more controllable light!


----------



## sobolik (Jan 7, 2011)

Tokina 12-24  I LOVE mine About $400 used. I've seen one local on Craigslist for $325

Digital Wide Zooms

I too have the D90 and the 12-24 REQUIRES a separate flash to eliminate lens shadow so yes you need to buy a flash. I use the SB400  My 18-200 has lens shadow as well at 18mm


----------

